# Converting a smoker need advice.



## nemo (3/8/15)

HI All

I need some real help here, My brother in-law is a Heavy smoker and smokes these real cheap and and really stinky cigarettes. They spent the evening by us and before the night was over I had him using my istick and Lemo 2.

Now the poor guy is not doing well financially so I am looking at trying to sponsor him so I need a good first time buy for him and something that is not going to give him hassles and get him back on the stinkies.

Now I thought the kangertech sub box mini was the chicken dinner, good price, good quality and wonderful reviews. The problem is that once I have purchased the batteries and charger and other sort of odds and sods it pushes me into the price range of the Evic vt.

Evic Vt does appear to be the better bet based on this, however there are complaints about the batteries not being as what is stated problems in VW mode etc.. and its the problem in VW mode that concerns me (if they do indeed exist)

I need to get him a long term devices that is simple clean and easy to use, maintenance easy - replacing coils and filling.

I had him using my mod and he actually enjoyed it of course I was at hand to adjust airflow, power etc for him to MTL and rewick etc BTW he has very very bad eyesight as I wanted to give him the kayfun and ZNA30. Now the problem with that would have been as I said his eyesight for rebuilding and fiddling with small screws and coils and I need to replace the batteries (18500) and get him a charger. On the charging side I am very pedantic and use my smart charger for my RC equipment which I can't exactly hand over.

So I am open to advice and suggestions, I just don't want to spend all this cash (will be affecting my vaping budget for a few months) and then be stuck with a device and him back on the stinkies.

My opinion - for ease/convenience of use is the evic VT, no lugging extra batteries and chargers about great battery capacity and the added bonus of TC if that is where he finds his sweet spot.


So guys and gals as I said your ideas and opinions, this guy is not a flavour connoisseur nor cloud chaser I am sure if I poured diluted nic with VG in the tank he would have had no problem. I cannot say what path his vaping future will take but I at least want to give him the best start possible to get into a "healthier" habit.


----------



## Andre (3/8/15)

Imo the Evic VT is more for advanced users. And whilst charging you cannot vape if I remember correctly. Even if you could, not always in a place to do so. Many were also not satisfied with its atomizer.
With the Subox Mini kit, you can do USB charging or just swap batteries if required. For me, a much less complicated device and not as heavy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## nemo (3/8/15)

@Andre Thanks, I did not realise the kangertech allowed USB charging that is now swinging me in that direction

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (3/8/15)

For someone who is tight on money, would the Ego One with the little rebuildables (or I recommend them as rewickables for throwaway money) not be an option? That way he can rewick the 5 coils and a pack would go a very, very long way.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## capetocuba (3/8/15)

Andre said:


> Imo the Evic VT is more for advanced users. And whilst charging you cannot vape if I remember correctly. Even if you could, not always in a place to do so. Many were also not satisfied with its atomizer.
> With the Subox Mini kit, you can do USB charging or just swap batteries if required. For me, a much less complicated device and not as heavy.


And on top of that most vendors stock the subtank mini coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (3/8/15)

I have just bought the I stick 40w with variable temperature control and it's the ideal kit for him
Unlike the VT this ones controls are very easy to use..no complex menus to navigate..in TC mode all you do is press to inhale and device controls everything else.
It also uses nickel coils at R50 which lasts anywhere from 3 weeks to 6 weeks depending on how much you vapor
And the GS Tank works like a dream on it.
For charging I use my Samsung cellphone charger as the usb fitting is the same
Lastly you can also vapor while it's charging



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (3/8/15)

I have about 200 ml of VG juice that's is combination off blueberry and cherry favour that's about 18'mG in nicotine strength that you can have for R500 this should last him about a year..it's quality drops that I purchased from lung buddy when I was using the TeGo sticks

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## nemo (3/8/15)

@Mike, Thanks I will look into this also.
@capetocuba - Thanks more votes for the sub box

@DougP - I also have the Istick but have not played with TC yet, waiting for some supplies. 
He was using it this weekend at my place and rather liked it. May I ask if your mod was supplied with the tank and where you had purchased it ..... needs to be local please.


----------



## DougP (3/8/15)

Bought it from vapestore at Melrose arch there by wanders cricket stadium in jhb.
The GS Tank they sell there to. you buy it separate it was like especially designed for this device and works exceptionally well on it.
You will find them on internet.
Give them a call I was there on Saturday and they still had stock

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DougP (3/8/15)

Trust me for a newbie TC control is the way go

With the nickel coils it will only run inn TC control mode.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (3/8/15)

Vapeshop.co.as
0614057945
Opposite woolworths in Melrose arch shopping centre

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (3/8/15)

Vapeshop.co.za

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## gertvanjoe (3/8/15)

I like my istick 20w and protank mini and I think he will too. Nice and cheap but ok


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (3/8/15)

DougP said:


> I have about 200 ml of VG juice that's is combination off blueberry and cherry favour that's about 18'mG in nicotine strength that you can have for R500 this should last him about a year..it's quality drops that I purchased from lung buddy when I was using the TeGo sticks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


200ml that would last a year?? Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DougP (3/8/15)

Okay that's pushing it a bit..extreme rationing

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (3/8/15)

DougP said:


> Okay that's pushing it a bit..extreme rationing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Yeah extreme rationing. If he Vapes 0.5ml p/day then maybe yeah 200ml should be enough for a year. I Vape 0.5ml in about 5mins. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capetocuba (3/8/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Yeah extreme rationing. If he Vapes 0.5ml p/day then maybe yeah 200ml should be enough for a year. I Vape 0.5ml in about 5mins.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's why I call you my hero

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nemo (4/8/15)

Thanks Guys, well I think its now going between the kangertech and the istick 40w now , maybe they release a bigger tc device soon and I can upgrade mine and give him this one 

So either way I think the subtank mini is the way to go. I can build for him as a backup and he can purchase his favourite coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

